
PostgreSQL foreign data wrapper for SQLite databases - chmaynard
https://pgxn.org/dist/sqlite_fdw/1.1.0/
======
deedubaya
What's the use case for this? Maybe being able to bulk-import relational data?

~~~
unixhero
Well it's good to have as an option in existing software stack. In addition
having the connector live as an extension inside of stack, allows for a pretty
minimal software architecture, right?

